# bleeding



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi

Will the sticky topic about early pregnancy bleeding will be back on here.

I'm 8 weeks 2 days pregnant and at 7 weeks I had some pink blood on wiping once and a bit of lower back ache for about an hour.  We had a scan that afternoon and saw one lovely heartbeat, another scan Monday just gone and baby had grown and heartbeat seen.

Just wondered why I had had the bleed, I'm hoping all will be well now we've seen the heartbeat twice and was looking for the topic about it.

Thanks

Love Mel xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I am afraid the sticky was lost with the recent events so it will have to be rewritten.  

The fact the blood loss has been very light and only short is very positive.  Bleeds commonly happen and usually there is no explanation, so can be frustrating when you dont know why!

Jan


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh dear what a shame I was lost without being able to look at that topic last week.

The bleed was just pink and watery once when wiping and heartbeat seen that day and again a week later so I'm hoping that is all good signs.  

Thanks Jan

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yogi, I'll try and get some time to re-write it tonight.  Am really wishing I'd written it on word and saved it now!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Emilycaitlin - I know that feeling well not saving something and then loosing it!

I know when I had that bit of bleeding last week I really wished I could get on here to see what others had said.


----------

